# Tree trimmer killed by electrical wire



## Darin (Jul 3, 2011)

Tree trimmer killed by electrical wire | 9news.com


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 3, 2011)

dont like electric. boss send me out on a job the otherday with a uncoated old 3phase running straight though the middle of the tree, no bucket access and im not certified to work that close, called him up and told him he needed to come do it or its not getting done.


----------



## Darin (Jul 3, 2011)

Some jobs aren't worth it!


----------



## imagineero (Jul 6, 2011)

that just sounds so dodgy... the wiring code seems pretty week stateside. All our service drops are coated in aus, you could pretty much bite them. We very very rarely have electrical incidents with tree work over here

Shaun


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jul 6, 2011)

imagineero said:


> that just sounds so dodgy... the wiring code seems pretty week stateside. All our service drops are coated in aus, you could pretty much bite them. We very very rarely have electrical incidents with tree work over here
> 
> Shaun


 
Well if it was "uncoated", it had to be seperate wires and quite possibly primary vs service drops. Did not see anywhere that it was a service drop. Although it did state that it was "old".


----------



## Darin (Jul 6, 2011)

The "old" wires here are bad. We get hail storms regularly here. It just strips wires regularly. They are very dangerous.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 6, 2011)

Coated or not you can still get fried.
I wonder if the police really stated that there's ways to avoid this? That's kind of a ####ty thing to say considering the situation, who knows maybe they were certified?


----------



## theoctagon (Jul 6, 2011)

Im sure that this was primary wire that this guy got into. I agree w/ the comment by the cops being shi##y. Every accident in history could be avoided with the proper precautions.... Thats why they are accidents. 

They Secondary wires can be uncoated when they feet a whole block off one transformer. They just tie in each service off the separate wires. Usually they were coated to begin with but it was a cloth coating that doesnt last forever. Secondary wires in a tree shouldnt be too big of deal its primary wires you need to worry about. Secondaries can kill you but its much more likely that primary will when it comes to grounding through the trees. Either way its better to be safe than sorry. 

I cringe every time i hear about this happening either to a arborist or to a lineman. All it takes is a hole the size of a pin tip in rubber gloves to make you not see your family that night.


----------



## Darin (Jul 6, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> All it takes is a hole the size of a pin tip in rubber gloves to make you not see your family that night.



Wow...didn't realize it was that small of a deal that could get ya. Pretty powerful and scary.


----------



## 1snowman (Jul 9, 2011)

I work around uninsulated high tension hi voltage power routinely. Screw ups are NOT allowed, ever. Tragic that this happened. A in your face reminder for all of us.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jul 9, 2011)

Darin said:


> Wow...didn't realize it was that small of a deal that could get ya. Pretty powerful and scary.


 
That is why you air test your gloves; each and every time you use them. Part of pre-use inspection of gloves.


----------



## Darin (Jul 11, 2011)

Good info!! That is why we have these tragic articles listed. It can hopefully help save a life in the future from somebodies mistake!!


----------

